# My mic is too quiet



## conor365 (Jun 19, 2015)

I am using a Blue Snowball microphone for making YouTube videos, but it makes my voice very quiet. I am using Debut Video Capture Software to record. Is there anything I can do to make my voice louder?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Right click on the speaker icon in the bottom right of your screen. Go to Recording Devices, right click on your microphone, properties, Levels Tab, and use the boost to see if that helps.


----------

